# Firefox-Startseite wie bei Opera, Chrome etc.



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Ich vermisse bei Firefox schon seit langem eine Startseite, wie sie zb. Opera hat. Wo ich eben meine Favouriten in die Startseite einbinden kann, bis zu neun Seiten waren da möglich. Gibt es diese Option irgendwie bei Firefox auch? Ich finde diese Option einfach nicht und vermisse sie so langsam wieder, weil ich bei meiner Favouritenleiste kaum noch durchblicke. 

Ich brauche nämlich auf den ersten Blick:

Zeit - online
buffed
CollegeHumor
Beichthaus
Uni Trier
YouTube
TESNexus

und was weiß ich noch alles. Ist echt nervig, das immer einzeln raussuchen zu müssen.


----------



## Skatero (2. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist das (chip.de) etwas für dich. Funktioniert anscheinend noch nicht richtig, aber du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2011)

Für FireFox gibt es das Addon Speed Dial. Du findest es hier.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## Morvkeem (2. Februar 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin das du jetzt schon eines hast empfehle ich dir "FoxTab".

Es schaut ganz nett aus, zieht aber am cpu, da es auf flash basiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

firefox 4 hat mehr als einen starttab


----------



## Morvkeem (2. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> firefox 4 hat mehr als einen starttab



1. Firefox 4 ist noch Beta (soviel ich weiss)
2. möchte er diese auswahl haben wenn er einen neuen Tab öffnet und nicht wenn der Firefox startet.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> 1. Firefox 4 ist noch Beta (soviel ich weiss)
> 2. möchte er diese auswahl haben wenn er einen neuen Tab öffnet und nicht wenn der Firefox startet.



1. Jup ist es

2. Funktioniert Speed Dial auch als Startseite, wie bei Opera auch, wenn es so eingestellt ist


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2011)

Das Speed Dial sieht aber billig aus im Gegensatz zu Opera. 

Ich versteh eh nich was alle am FF haben, ist der so viel besser als Opera? An fehlenden Plugins oder Design kanns ja nicht liegen (Opera ist deutlich schicker als der FF3)


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2011)

Also ich find den Feuerfuchs einfach am besten, weils so wunderbar viele Varianten gibt ums anzupassen...mit Personas, Themes, Plugins, mit essentiellen Sachen wie AdBlock Plus usw einfach ein perfekter Browser

oh seh grad AdBlock gibts auch für Chrome...brb Browser wechseln D:


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nich was alle am FF haben, ist der so viel besser als Opera? An fehlenden Plugins oder Design kanns ja nicht liegen (Opera ist deutlich schicker als der FF3)



Persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Persönlicher Geschmack.



Naja daran kanns ja schon mal nicht liegen wenn man die Marktanteile von FF und Opera ansieht. 


http://www.webmasterpro.de/portal/news/2010/03/04/webanalyse-firefox-ueber-50-in-deutschland.html hat nix mehr mit Geschmack zu tun, die hatten scheinbar nur gute Publicity, Opera ist mindestens genauso gut. Ja ich bin ein eiserner Verteidiger von Opera.


----------



## xxardon (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei Firefox schon seit langem eine Startseite, wie sie zb. Opera hat. Wo ich eben meine Favouriten in die Startseite einbinden kann, bis zu neun Seiten waren da möglich. Gibt es diese Option irgendwie bei Firefox auch? Ich finde diese Option einfach nicht und vermisse sie so langsam wieder, weil ich bei meiner Favouritenleiste kaum noch durchblicke.
> 
> Ich brauche nämlich auf den ersten Blick:
> 
> ...





Gibt´s mehrere Möglichkeiten 
Selbst gebaute Html Seite schnell aufm Editor speichern ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Naja daran kanns ja schon mal nicht liegen wenn man die Marktanteile von FF und Opera ansieht.
> 
> 
> http://www.webmaster...eutschland.html hat nix mehr mit Geschmack zu tun, die hatten scheinbar nur gute Publicity, Opera ist mindestens genauso gut. Ja ich bin ein eiserner Verteidiger von Opera.



Ich hab auch lange Opera benutzt, war mir aber von den verfügbaren Addons her zu mau bzw. kompliziert, außerdem gab es einige, wenige Seiten, die unter Opera einfach nicht funktionieren, zum Beispiel Southpark.de.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Naja daran kanns ja schon mal nicht liegen wenn man die Marktanteile von FF und Opera ansieht.
> 
> 
> http://www.webmaster...eutschland.html hat nix mehr mit Geschmack zu tun, die hatten scheinbar nur gute Publicity, Opera ist mindestens genauso gut. Ja ich bin ein eiserner Verteidiger von Opera.



Opera hatte aber teilweise noch mit dem Ruf zu kämpfen, dass es früher ein Bezahl-Browser war. Ich hab ein paar Monate lang Opera genutzt und dann wieder zu FireFox gewechselt, weil er mir persönlich besser gefällt. Vor allem dank der vielen verfügbaren Plugins.


----------

